# Tủ Bếp MDF Giá Rẻ - Thi Công Tủ Bếp Gỗ An Cường



## Nguyễn Thân Bảo (14/5/22)

*TỦ BẾP MDF GIÁ RẺ - THI CÔNG TỦ BẾP GỖ AN CƯỜNG*
*Nội Thất Bảo Nam* là xưởng sản xuất thi công tủ bếp gỗ công nghiệp tại Tp.Hcm. Bảo nam là công ty chuyên sâu về tư vấn - thiết kế và thi công nội thất. Bao gồm đồ nội thất, đồ trang trí, gia dụng với mẫu mã đa dạng, giá cả hợp lý, phù hợp với nhiều phong cách nội thất và kinh tế của từng gia đình. Đến với chúng tôi bạn chắc chắn sẽ hoàn toàn hài lòng bởi những gì bạn cần cho tổ ấm của mình đều có tại Bảo Nam.
*Mã sản phẩm : *BN-TB391
*Tủ bếp trên : *2.600.000đ/md (MDF chống ẩm Melamine An Cường)
*Tủ bếp dưới : *3.000.000đ/md (MDF chống ẩm Melamine An Cường)
*Báo giá thi công tủ bếp : *_https://noithatbaonam.vn/bang-gia/bang-bao-gia-tu-bep-93.html_
*Kích thước DxRxC) : THI CÔNG TỦ BẾP THEO YÊU CẦU
Tủ bếp trên :* 0.70m * 0.30m (chiều cao * chiều sâu)
*Tủ bếp dưới : *0.81m * 0.60m (chiều cao * chiều sâu)
*Chất liệu thi công :* Gỗ Công Nghiệp MDF Chống Ẩm Phủ Melamine An Cường.
*Màu sắc : *Catalogue mẫu màu MDF, MFC Melamine An Cường
*Tủ bếp trên : *Thùng, cánh, tủ, đợt, tủ bếp trên sử dụng chất liệu Gỗ công nghiệp MDF chống ẩm Phủ Melamine cao cấp An Cường.
*Tủ bếp dưới :* Thùng, cánh, tủ, đợt, tủ bếp dưới sử dụng chất liệu Gỗ công nghiệp MDF chống ẩm Phủ Melamine cao cấp An Cường.
*Hậu tủ :* Hậu tủ sử dụng chất liệu Gỗ công nghiệp MDF chống ẩm Phủ Melamine An Cường loại 6mm.
*Phụ kiện bếp : *Ray trượt, lề hơi giảm chấn, tay nắm mặc định, 3 hộc kéo
*Phụ kiện tủ bếp : LIÊN HỆ 0935314353
Hộc kéo tủ bếp : *350.000đ/cái
*Kính ốp bếp : *1.200.000đ/md (Kính cường lực ốp bếp loại 8mm, Sơn màu theo yêu cầu)
_*LƯU Ý :*_ Sản phẩm được thi công theo yêu cầu (không có sẳn) Hình ảnh chỉ mang tính chất minh họa và lấy ý tưởng tham khảo cho khách hàng, sản phẩm thi công gần giống với thiết kế, thay đổi theo kích thước và màu sắc theo không gian bếp và yêu cầu của khách hàng. Mẫu tủ bếp có thể thi công từ nhiều chất liệu khác nhau. Cam kết 100% gỗ An Cường.
_Hình ảnh thiết kế :





_
Tủ Bếp MDF Giá Rẻ - Tủ Bếp Acrylic Hiện Đại Đẹp Hcm - Thi Công Tủ Bếp Gỗ An Cường
Mỗi căn nhà đều có kết cấu và kích thước khác nhau. Thiết kế và thi công tủ bếp nhằm tạo nên một không gian có sự hài hòa về tổng thể, bố cục, màu sắc, ánh sáng và có công năng sử dụng cao nhất cho không gian bếp. Mẫu Tủ Bếp Gỗ được phủ Acrylic có bề mặt bóng nhẵn như gương tạo chiều sâu cho những căn nhà có không gian nhỏ.
_*>>> Xem thêm bộ sưu tập tủ bếp gỗ công nghiệp mới nhất của Nội Thất Bảo Nam*_
*Để được tư vấn miễn phí.
Gọi ngay 0935.314.353*
_Lợi ích khi mua hàng tại nội thất Bảo Nam._
– Tất cả sản phẩm tủ bếp đều nhận đóng theo yêu cầu.
– Khách hàng khi mua hàng tại nội thất Bảo Nam sẽ được miễn phí vận chuyển và lắp đặt tại nhà trong nội thành Tp.Hồ Chí Minh
– Tất cả sản phẩm đều có thời gian bảo hành 5 năm kể từ ngày mua và nhận bảo trì trong suốt quá trình sử dụng.
– Nếu mọi người cần hỗ trợ đừng ngần ngại mà hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi Nội Thất Bảo Nam luôn sẵn sàng để hỗ trợ khách hàng tốt nhất có thể.
_Cam kết khách hàng khi mua sản phẩm tại Bảo Nam._
– Bảo Nam là xưởng sản xuất trực tiếp đảm bảo chất lượng sản phẩm và giá thành hợp lý nhất.
– Sản phẩm hoàn thiện tỉ mỉ đến từng chi tiết, mang đến những sản phẩm chất lượng cao. Làm hài lòng những khách hàng khó tính nhất.
– Bảo hành 5 năm tại nhà. Chế độ bảo hành uy tín.
– Phong cách phục vụ chu đáo – tận tâm.
– Đội ngũ nhân viên giàu kinh nghiệm.
– Mức giá tốt với nhiều ưu đãi hấp dẫn
_Đến với Bảo Nam chắc chắn bạn sẽ hài lòng.
Hãy liên hệ ngay với Bảo Nam để được tư vấn tốt nhất Hotline: *0935 314 353* hoặc *0903 022 906*_
_Quy trình làm việc của chúng tôi:_
*Bước 1: *Gặp gỡ khách hàng, lắng nghe, trao đổi về ý tưởng thiết kế, lấy yêu cầu thiết kế từ khách hàng và định hình phong cách.
*Bước 2: *Khảo sát thực trạng và quy hoạch không gian công trình cần thi công tủ bếp.
*Bước 3: *Lên bản vẽ thiết kế, báo giá thi công.
*Bước 4: *Thông qua các thỏa thuận, ký kết hợp đồng giữa khách hàng và công ty.
*Bước 5: *Thi công dự án
*Bước 6: *Bảo hành công trình.
Cam kết 100% chất liệu Gỗ công nghiệp An Cường Bảo Nam cam kết cung cấp cho khách hàng sản phẩm nội thất theo phong cách và kiểu dáng riêng. Chúng tôi thiết kế riêng cho khách hàng với nhiều sự lựa chọn khác nhau từ nhiều bộ sưu tập.
*Xem thêm sản phẩm : Tủ Bếp Acrylic Hiện Đại Đẹp Hcm - Tủ Bếp Acrylic Hiện Đại Đẹp - Mẫu Tủ Bếp Gỗ Công Nghiệp Đẹp*
_*MỌI CHI TIẾT XIN VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ :*_
* Hotline : 0935 314 353 - 0903 022 906
Viber/ Zalo : 0935.314.353 *_(tư vấn và báo giá miễn phí)_
*Email : *_thanbao@noithatbaonam.vn_
*Website : https://noithatbaonam.vn/
Địa chỉ : *41/30 Tam Bình, Tam Phú, Thủ Đức, Tp.HCM
Tủ Bếp MDF Giá Rẻ


----------

